# Cripple Creek bait shop



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Is Cripple Creek still in open at at the same location?
It's been quite a few years and I know Jim passed away a while back.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Cripple Creek is still open.They are in a new location though.They are a couple miles west of the old location on rt250.


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

Lewis said:


> Cripple Creek is still open.They are in a new location though.They are a couple miles west of the old location on rt250.


It is right next to the 250 Antique Mall where 250 intersects Pleasant Valley Rd. Nice selection for a small town bait shop and real friendly employees.


----------



## shooter43 (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone know what are the open hours for Cripple Creek Bait Shop. Thanks.

shooter43


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

6:30 to 7 in morning , there right beside the drive thru not by antique shop


----------



## BigTripp (Oct 1, 2010)

I could be wrong but I was in there last week. I think it's 6am-9pm every day.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Darlene is running the show now. Her boy helps her with the tourneys and stuff...they are open around 6am, and close about dark most of the time I think. Sundays she usually closes early.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Guys.....I have not seen her open till dark other than tourney nights this year. I usually go by around 715-730 and it's closed. Maybe the weekend open longer, not sure.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

If its slow she closes early but, not before 7


----------



## firemanjim70 (Apr 12, 2008)

TClark said:


> Is Cripple Creek still in open at at the same location?
> It's been quite a few years and I know Jim passed away a while back.


they moved right beside the drive thru carryout that sits on the leftside going towards the lake about 2 mile before the old place.


----------



## willyb021 (Jun 1, 2009)

does anyone know if cripple creek has a facebook or website? i'd like to get the pictures from the jim corey memorial tournament this weekend


----------

